# heavy arrows or light arrows for hunting with my modern recurve(pse "coyote"



## Arthur P (May 28, 2002)

IMO, trad hunters should stick close to 10 grains of arrow weight per pound of draw weight as a minimum. But, going by that rule of thumb, if someone shooting a 40 pound bow is okay for deer hunting with a 400 grain arrow, I'd also have to accept that a 400 grain arrow would also do the job out of a heavier bow. Assuming good shot placement, that is. 

Just remember that the lighter arrow will fly flatter and make longer shots easier to hit, but it also doesn't have enough momentum to retain it's energy downrange like a heavier arrow will. If you limit your shots to 20 yards, then the lighter weight won't make much, if any, difference in trajectory and penetration will be even better with a heavier arrow. That's a reasonable consideration if you think about the possibility of a marginal hit or hitting bone.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

game -

A lot has been said about this. 

Bottom line, whatever configuration yields two results:

1. Flies the best in hunting config.

2. YOU are the most confident in.

1 (should) = 2

Standard answer, 2016 at reasonable draw lenghts.

Reality check, any arrow that leaves a #55 bow cleanly (with decent speed) will be adequate for deer sized game. You can play the numbers game if you like, but in the end the deer won't care.

How sharp should your BH's be? That's a different story  .

Viper1 out.


----------



## gamepoker/"mac" (Nov 29, 2003)

thanks guys i appreciate all the input i can get nothing better than experance! ...thanks again mac


----------



## Seymour (Aug 25, 2003)

Start at the head. They don't call it an arrowHEAD for nothing. Then find the arrow shafts that will guide the head accurately from your bow.

If you want to shoot heavier game get a little heavier head then get the shaft that goes with it. Most people get by fine with 125-145 grain heads. Something along the lines of a Zwickey Black Diamond should work okay.

Now I realize the common wisdom says you should get a heavier bow for heavier game but the people who counsel that are looking at the cart not the horse. The arrowhead is what does the job and it doesn't really matter how fast it cuts, just how well and how deep. With that in mind, choose your heads and arrows accordingly and you'll be happy with your present bow or any other bows you might acquire for hunting.


----------



## rcr (Nov 6, 2003)

I've got a 55# Coyote that I hunt deer with and use a Easton ACC arrow @ 28.5" with a 125 gn. Steel Force broadhead. It weighs 412.5 gn. on a powder scale. I've only shot only one deer with this setup @ 28 yds. broadside and the arrow went through the deer (very little energy left after that because it didn't stick into the ground, I don't think...the deer stepped on it and bent it as he turned to run).


----------



## ex-diver (Dec 20, 2002)

*Sharp Head*

I concur with Seymour, a sharp head is my first concern. With that comes true flight of the arrow and second is my over all weight. I prefer arroz at my draw (27in) avg. weight of 55lbs to be between 550-650grns. Mind you this is my set up for my style of shooting and used for reference only. Also remember, to light an arrow has negative forces on your bow. Sure "fast" might be cool but it can be hard on your gear.

Have fun
Out for now


----------



## robk (Jun 10, 2002)

i am also shooting a 28 inch draw and 55 lbs draw weight and have ordered my first set of cedar arrows that are set up to my standards. if your interested i will give you the email for the guy who made them for me and they are bwing shipped tomorrow and he sent pics of them before he would even let me buy them. i think and you can ask him they are cut at 29 1/2 inch and 5 inch left wing para feathers with 7 of them with 125 grain tips for practice and broadheads. pm me and i will give you a price and his email
rob k


----------



## ex-diver (Dec 20, 2002)

*Not to hi-jack your thread mac*

Rob, I'm glad you ordered some arrows. Sorry I couldn't help you out. Did you receive my PM message for you?

Now I need to get some new sticks myself. 

Everyone have fun!
Out for now


----------

